# Steelhead in the east branch of augres



## heillerj (Jan 14, 2015)

So I was fishing the east branch this last Saturday when I ran into a gentleman who I thought had a centerpin at first but after talking for several minutes he tells me he runs a 10' 8wt fly rod with spinning guides and a fly reel with backing and 8lb main with 6lb leader. I was intrigued. Now my question where do I find a fly rod with spinning guides or do I have to make one. Second how well does this system cast obviously you have to spoil off line first but how do you keep that line from bird nesting and ruining your whole day. Hope some can shed some light on this


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

This is called "chuck n' duck". You can set up a system in a number of ways. My favorite is fly reel(Pflueger Trion)with 100 yds. 30 lb. backing in a bright color such as chartreuse. Then I use Cortland Zip Line for my main line up to the fill level. From there I use an Albright knot and tie in a 10 ft. line of Maxima 15 lb. test. I then add a small chartreuse plastic bead and a slinky weight or surgical tubing rig to the Maxima and slide it on. Then another small chartreuse bead and a #7 barrel swivel to the tag end. From there I tie on a 6 ft. leader of 6 lb. fluorocarbon and then the fly of my choice. There are a lot of purists who scorn this setup but if you fish it correctly you won't "line" fish but actually will get strikes from aggressive fish. I avoid the redds and fish the dark water above and below, where the most aggressive players are.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

My FIL has an olf one he using with 20lb mono. I use a regular 8wt fly rod with floating line. Rigged with a bobber like i do with spinning gear. Nothing special.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep, whatever works for ya!


----------

